# Cheap graphic Design



## Jsaladin (May 23, 2010)

I am lookiing for someone that can quick draw me up a picture of a Spartan cutting the head off of a wolverine.


----------



## RespecttheCraft (Feb 19, 2010)

graphic design aint cheap!


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

Especially that detailed of work, unless you want a cartoon? Haha, either way, whats your budget?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

blankCLOTHING said:


> whats your budget?


I hope it's enough to cover the attorneys fees after the CLC comes calling...


----------



## Just Breathe (Aug 14, 2010)

kimura-mma said:


> I hope it's enough to cover the attorneys fees after the CLC comes calling...


 Hmm, i wonder why that would happen...


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

btw there aren't any wolverines within 1000 miles of Sparta!


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

PositiveDave said:


> btw there aren't any wolverines within 1000 miles of Sparta!


Even so, it sounds like it would make a cool drawing!


----------



## Jsaladin (May 23, 2010)

I would want it to be some what cartoon like. All one color. I want to put it on a green shirt


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

This IMO would be considered Illustration, NOT graphic design. To me, illustration is something more of a fine art, which would probably be a little more expensive?


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

Jsaladin said:


> I would want it to be some what cartoon like. All one color. I want to put it on a green shirt


Email me at:

[email protected]

I might help you out.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

you will be able to sell them, good luck


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Instead of "cheap", you may want to post your actual budget in dollars $...since "cheap" is a relative term. Cheap to Donald Trump might not be cheap to my next door neighbor 

You may be actually thinking of a reasonable fee, but harming your choices by your choice of words.

If you are thinking of an unreasonable price (like $5), then by at least stating the dollar amount, we can help share what a more reasonable price would be for that type drawing.

But with ambiguous terms like "cheap", it mostly just gets folks knee-jerk response to someone that seems like they want something for (next to) nothing


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Instead of "cheap", you may want to post your actual budget in dollars $...since "cheap" is a relative term. Cheap to Donald Trump might not be cheap to my next door neighbor
> 
> You may be actually thinking of a reasonable fee, but harming your choices by your choice of words.
> 
> ...


Very well said, haha.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

PS: I have paid $5 to the horriblelogos.com guy...it's fun to see what he comes up with


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

I had a good laugh at the Horrible Logos site. Very entertaining.


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

From this very vague description, would you all say that $60 is very cheap for this type of work? I am surprised at people wanting something for nothing....


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

I think that's a good average rate for custom graphics. I would charge that per hour, and I think that it would take roughly an hour to do something like that. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

CoopersDesignCo said:


> I had a good laugh at the Horrible Logos site. Very entertaining.


I thought it's a pretty ingenious idea  Draw horrible logos on purpose and make a joke (and some beer money) out of it.

If I had a lick of drawing skills, I wish I would've thought of it first. It's like a gag gift (but it could also work for a funny quick logo for a personal blog or something)


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks! I would probably take a bit longer though since I would have to draw it out on paper first. I actually think it's a really good price. I don't know anyone that would go any cheaper.

And btw, he never replied after I gave him that price, haha...


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

I would charge around $80-100 for something like that. It would take me 2-3 hours to make it look sweet. I'm like blankCLOTHING, I draw everything by hand first. Turns out better that way.


----------

